# BMW Update for S54 Engines



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC (BMW NA). BMW NA is conducting a service action for S54 engines in E46 M3 coupe/convertible produced from October 2001 through February 2002. We are in the process of mailing the following letters to customers previously notified in December 2002. If you have any questions, please contact your authorized BMW center or BMW NA Customer Relations at: 800-831-1117 or send us an email through our website at bmwusa.com.

For your information, to maintain customer confidence, the extended warranty on all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil to 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first, will be valid for all model year 2001, 2002 and 2003 M3 coupe/convertible and M roadster/coupe cars equipped with S54 engines.

BMW NA Customer Relations


Letter A
Re: BMW …. VIN#

Dear 

I promised you a follow up in my letter of December, 2002. We would like to thank you for your continued support of the BMW Brand and your patience while we researched the issue with the engine in your M car.

BMW has been investigating cases of damage to the connecting rod bearings resulting in engine failure. After intensive analysis, we can inform you that we found the root cause and have also tested and confirmed our countermeasures.

The problem has been identified as contamination of the engine lubricating system during assembly in combination with unfavorable tolerances in the engine oil pump for the M3 coupe/convertible produced from October 2001 through February 2002. These cars will require replacement of the engine oil pump and as a precautionary measure, replacement of the connecting rod bearings. 

Your M car does not fall within the range identified. Therefore, your car will not require this work to be performed.

We sincerely apologize for the concern this may have caused you. Even though your engine is not within the identified production range, BMW remains committed to maintaing your confidence by providing a warranty extension on all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil to 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first, for your M car. 

We continue to recommend that you only use BMW approved SAE10W-60 synthetic oil in your engine. Please be aware that your engine needs to be at operating temperature before you take advantage of its full power at high engine speeds. Please do not overrev the engine under any circumstances. Be careful not to pump the accelerator pedal when there is no engine load, e.g. when the vehicle is not in motion. The best, most efficient and safest way to warm up an engine is to drive with moderate engine speeds until you reach the operating temperature.

As an update, there have been changes made to the engine control module to improve cold start characteristics. If you are experiencing difficulties with cold starts please contact your authorized BMW center and they will update your engine control module programming free of charge. 

It is very important to prove to you that we will always stand behind our products and every aspect of your ownership is as pleasurable and rewarding as the driving experience our cars provide. Please call your authorized BMW center or Customer Relations toll free at 1-800-831-1117 if we can be of further assistance.

We wish you many safe and thrilling miles in your M car. 

Sincerely,




Hans G. Duenzl
Vice President
Aftersales & Engineering


Letter B
Re: BMW …. VIN#

Dear 

I promised you a follow up in my letter of December, 2002. We would like to thank you for your continued support of the BMW Brand and your patience while we researched the issue with the engine in your M car.

BMW has been investigating cases of damage to the connecting rod bearings resulting in engine failure. After intensive analysis, we can inform you that we found the root cause and have also tested and confirmed our countermeasures.

The problem has been identified as contamination of the engine lubricating system during assembly in combination with unfavorable tolerances in the engine oil pump for the M3 coupe/convertible produced from October 2001 through February 2002. These cars will require replacement of the engine oil pump and as a precautionary measure, replacement of the connecting rod bearings. 

Although your M car was produced within the range identified, the previously installed replacement engine does not.

We sincerely apologize for the concern this may have caused you. Even though your engine is not within the identified production range, BMW remains committed to maintaing your confidence by providing a warranty extension on all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil to 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first, for your M car. 

We continue to recommend that you only use BMW approved SAE10W-60 synthetic oil in your engine. Please be aware that your engine needs to be at operating temperature before you take advantage of its full power at high engine speeds. Please do not overrev the engine under any circumstances. Be careful not to pump the accelerator pedal when there is no engine load, e.g. when the vehicle is not in motion. The best, most efficient and safest way to warm up an engine is to drive with moderate engine speeds until you reach the operating temperature.

As an update, there have been changes made to the engine control module to improve cold start characteristics. If you are experiencing difficulties with cold starts please contact your authorized BMW center and they will update your engine control module programming free of charge. 

It is very important to prove to you that we will always stand behind our products and every aspect of your ownership is as pleasurable and rewarding as the driving experience our cars provide. Please call your authorized BMW center or Customer Relations toll free at 1-800-831-1117 if we can be of further assistance.

We wish you many safe and thrilling miles in your M car. 

Sincerely,




Hans G. Duenzl
Vice President
Aftersales & Engineering


Letter C
Re: BMW …. VIN#

Dear 
I promised you a follow up in my letter of December, 2002. We would like to thank you for your continued support of the BMW Brand and your patience while we researched the issue with the engine in your M car. 

BMW has been investigating cases of damage to the connecting rod bearings resulting in engine failure. After intensive analysis, we can inform you that we found the root cause and have also tested and confirmed our countermeasures. 

The problem has been identified as contamination of the engine lubricating system during assembly in combination with unfavorable tolerances in the engine oil pump for the M3 coupe/convertible produced from October 2001 through February 2002. These cars require replacement of the engine oil pump and as a precautionary measure, replacement of the connecting rod bearings. In addition, the engine control module will be programmed with the latest software, which includes improved cold start characteristics. 

We ask that you contact your authorized BMW center to arrange a service appointment to have this service action carried out. Your vehicle can still be driven with no immediate need to have the repairs carried out. The service action will take approximately one days work, however, the actual time will vary with center scheduling. BMW of North America, LLC, will cover all necessary repair costs related to this action as well as providing you with alternate transportation if necessary. After the service action is performed on your M car, a 1,200 mile break-in period must be observed. Do not exceed 5,500 engine rpm or 105 mph road speed during this period. Please observe your local & state maximum speed limits.

As previously communicated, the internal mechanical engine components that are lubricated by engine oil will be warranted for an extended period of 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

We continue to recommend that you only use BMW approved SAE10W-60 synthetic oil in your engine. Please be aware that your engine needs to be at operating temperature before you take advantage of its full power at high engine speeds. Please do not overrev the engine under any circumstances. The best, most efficient and safest way to warm up an engine is to drive with moderate engine speeds until you reach the operating temperature.

We sincerely apologize for any concern or inconvenience this matter has caused you. BMW trusts that the confidence in your M car has been reinstated and assures you that we will continue to stand behind our products to ensure that every aspect of your ownership is as pleasurable and rewarding as the driving experience our cars provide. Please call your authorized BMW center or Customer Relations toll free at 1-800-831-1117 if we can be of further assistance.

We wish you many safe and thrilling miles in your M car. 

Sincerely,



Hans G. Duenzl
Vice President
Aftersales & Engineering


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

vatkens said:


> For your information, to maintain customer confidence, the extended warranty on all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil to 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first, will be valid for all model year 2001, 2002 and 2003 M3 coupe/convertible and M roadster/coupe cars equipped with S54 engines.


Vatkens:

Will the extended warranty described above apply to 2004 M3's? If so, is the warranty transferrable if the original owner sells the car?

Thanks,
BradATL


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

BradATL said:


> Vatkens:
> 
> Will the extended warranty described above apply to 2004 M3's? If so, is the warranty transferrable if the original owner sells the car?
> 
> ...


As written, no. They might add 2004 in the future, but I kind of doubt it -- I believe that the consensus is that they have solved the problem in newly-produced engines.

The current existing extended warranty is transferable.


----------

